# Aiming a dankung



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

How do you guys aim dankung style slingshots? I love them for their size and tubes. However I am less accurate with them. Do you guys aim with the tubes or the fork? I am not an instinctive shooter.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> ... I am not an instinctive shooter.


Better learn to be with one of those. Not trying to be a smart ars, but you have to shoot one of those like they do across the pond.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

It depends on the one you have, RC. With my Jungle Hunter, I line up the target so I can see it through the hole on the fork tip.
But with my Axe Hunter, I use instinct. You'll get used to it.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Performance Catapults said:


> ... I am not an instinctive shooter.


Better learn to be with one of those. Not trying to be a smart ars, but you have to shoot one of those like they do across the pond.
[/quote]

I do not believe in the term instinctive shooter. Everybody aims. If they closed their eyes or were blindfolded and could hit bullseyes then I would say they can shoot instinctively.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> It depends on the one you have, RC. With my Jungle Hunter, I line up the target so I can see it through the hole on the fork tip.
> But with my Axe Hunter, I use instinct. You'll get used to it.


Question regarding the jungle hunter. Do you pull the tubes over the top or to the side?


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Recurvemaster
Most call it instinctive,but it is realy hand eye co-ordination.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Point the handle of the Chinese style slingshot at the target as you begin the draw. This will put the tubes in the same (over the top) position every time. The range you are shooting determines the way you aim for the shot. Your pouch hand should be in position,at anchor, just before the slingshot arm is ready for the shot.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

smitty said:


> Point the handle of the Chinese style slingshot at the target as you begin the draw. This will put the tubes in the same (over the top) position every time. The range you are shooting determines the way you aim for the shot. Your pouch hand should be in position,at anchor, just before the slingshot arm is ready for the shot.


Thats the info I was looking for. Thanks Smitty!!!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> How do you guys aim dankung style slingshots? I love them for their size and tubes. However I am less accurate with them. Do you guys aim with the tubes or the fork? I am not an instinctive shooter.


I would think that you must adjust your brain for not shooting over the top. I think its all in the brain.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

RecurveMaster said:


> How do you guys aim dankung style slingshots? I love them for their size and tubes. However I am less accurate with them. Do you guys aim with the tubes or the fork? I am not an instinctive shooter.


this is my method for reference.

horizontal(the forks parallel the ground) holding, look along the upper tubing and image it extend to the target(or a virtual target below the real target).

Practice ,practice and practice until you do it easy.

The method works well


----------



## redcard (Aug 26, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> How do you guys aim dankung style slingshots? I love them for their size and tubes. However I am less accurate with them. Do you guys aim with the tubes or the fork? I am not an instinctive shooter.


http://slingshotforum.com/blog/11/entry-137-chinese-style-shooting/ I thought that this was an informative blog.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

sorry,but I have to stir this 'old' thread.

I've got a method of Dankung aiming.

Very accurate and easy to learn .

I grip it horizontally(the handle is horizontal).

Pull and look at the target and keep it right between the 2 tubings.

Pull the tubing enough and release. All the way keep the target between the tubings.

The double-string tubing system really help much for aiming.

now I shoot it much accurate than the Marksman style slingshot.

My latest findings just for reference.


----------

